# keel guard question



## cableguychris (Jul 24, 2017)

i bought a Seahunt last year that already had a keel guard on it. i noticed this weekend that it has all but come off the boat. what is the best adhesive to use to reattach it?


----------



## Rabun (Jul 25, 2017)

I had a Sea Pro that had a keel guard on it that the trailer kept creating a bulge in (the boats keel rode on a bunk and it kept putting a buldge in it and coming loose)...had to have it replaced once (apparently it peeled off while under way) and re-attached a second time before I reconfigured the trailer.  For best results you need to take it off and clean any residual adhesive that is still left on your keel.  I would go with the original keelguard adhesive.  The adhesive they use is pretty aggressive....might want to Check with keelguard direct and see what they recommend to remove that stuff.
(info@keelguard.com).  Last thing you want to do is use something that might damage the fiberglass.  They do have a lifetime warranty which covered both of mine, but it only covers the original purchaser.  BTW, I had a service guy replace mine because the boat needed to be lifted off of the trailer.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Jul 27, 2017)

Mine was coming off and I simply applied 5200 and put C clamps on it to hold in place overnight. Problem solved and no further problems.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 31, 2017)

Keel guards are notorious for taking out props if they come off while under way.
Just saying.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 1, 2017)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Keel guards are notorious for taking out props if they come off while under way.
> Just saying.



^^^
This


----------

